# Hearth Hogs



## charly (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Billybonfire (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

I see a cat & a couple of dogs...but no hogs.

My cats used to think they were rock stars when they would spend the day with me out in the shop.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 6, 2012)

i like your choice in furnishings fossil.


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

I let the cats pick them out.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 6, 2012)

charly said:


> View attachment 84006


One pair of gloves for each of them!

Gary


----------



## charly (Dec 6, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> One pair of gloves for each of them!
> 
> Gary


Yes they hid my gloves,,, they won't let me near the stove


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey billybonfire  better move the cat I think I see some hair starting to smolder WOW is that cat close

jim


----------



## ironpony (Dec 6, 2012)

I present the Hearth Hog


----------



## Billybonfire (Dec 7, 2012)

es332 said:


> Hey billybonfire better move the cat I think I see some hair starting to smolder WOW is that cat close
> 
> jim


 
Hi Jim,
she doesn't  stay there for long, just sits close when first lit, she moves away as she defrosts , sometimes when I let the fire out at night I find her lay right down the side in the morning. 
We have all heard of a hot dog....guess she's a  hot cat .


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 9, 2012)

charly said:


> View attachment 84006


love those pups...


----------

